# Looking for a teacher in certain Kung Fu style



## Chitmunk (Aug 5, 2008)

I have already posted this request in the Chinese martial arts forum but have gotten no response.  I am interested in learning the five monkey forms (I can't for the life of me remember the chinese name)  I am currently in the navy so I move around allot, but when I get out in a couple of years I would be willing to locate myself to where I could learn.  If you can instruct in that style or know someone who can please send a message in my direction... the only instructors I have been able to find so far are in Germany and China.  And hardly speak any english.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 5, 2008)

I may be wrong but I am not sure if there is a particular style that teaches only Monkey Fist?  It is usually part of a modified 5 animals system. Look up Shen Lung Kung Fu  ,   Wiki .  That has Monkey as one of the animals in addition to 4 others though. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2008)

I am sure that there are more systems then one that teach monkey forms. 
I have no idea which system teaches the five you are looking for.  Best of luck on this and be sure to let us know how you search goes


----------



## clfsean (Aug 5, 2008)

You're looking for Tai Sing Pek Kwa & there's not much if any outside of Hong Kong. Last I heard GM Chan's son that's carrying on the school was in Vancouver BC for a while, but their website is down so I'm not sure. There's supposed to be a guy in NYC that's a student of TSPK under the Chan's but I'm not certain where he is in his training to have the Tai Sing sets yet.

If you're in the Navy right now, I wouldn't worry about it. When you finish your tour on ship & get a stateside gig or discharged, then I'd look around. Right now... go with whatever you can get no ship if anything. Somebody's gotta be doing something on board. TSPK is kinda rare even in the CMA world so just go with what's available for now.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the Vancouver school, I think:
http://www.monkeykungfu.com/locations.htm


----------



## clfsean (Aug 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> This is the Vancouver school, I think:
> http://www.monkeykungfu.com/locations.htm



Nah... that's the guy you always see with Paulie Zink. 

The guy I'm talking about is Chan Sau Chung... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chan_Sau_Chung

Their website disappeared a couple of years back & I haven't seen anything out of them since as a "web presence". His son Chan Kai Leung shows up here in the states at the big CMA events doing seminars from time to time, but that's Pek Kwa, not the Tai Sing monkey stuff.


----------

